# Skipped message



## xy16644 (Jan 17, 2014)

I host a friends email and he said that he wasn't receiving one particular email. I checked the /var/log/maillog and it says:

```
skipped message, greater than max message size (512000 bytes)
```

What I find strange is that I have configured my server to be able to receive large attachments (up to 40MB) so why is it skipping this particular email? The actual size of the skipped email is 858080 bytes.

I use Postfix and Spamassasin on  FreeBSD 9.2 RELEASE i386.


----------

